# Meet my blue british shorthair kittens, Katerina and Ivan



## Mylita

Hello all!

Here are my pride and joys, Katerina, 9 weeks, and Ivan, 10 weeks. Katerina is the traditional blue color and is the really adventurous, fearless, mischievous one. Just call her TROUBLE. :lol: Ivan is a lighter color of blue and is more laid back, more of a follower. A real little lover who wants pets and cuddles. :luv (According to the breeder, some judges prefer this lighter color which is achieved by breeding lilac into the mix. I really like it.) 

Even though they've only been here for 5 days, I can't imagine life without them. There is a back story about why I got them. We had 2 birds, a cockatiel and a conure from when they were very young. A year ago I had two episodes of bronchitis back to back and just never quite got back to normal. I finally went to my doctor and mentioned my shortness of breath and dry cough. She could hear the crackles in my lungs. Long story short, I'd developed an interstial lung disease, probably bird fanciers lung. I just had lung biopsy surgery to see for sure, but my pulmonoligist said I needed to give up my birds or I would die. Broke my heart. It's the hardest thing I've ever done.

The kittens are mending my heart again. I love them so much. The house is no longer an empty, cold place with no one to greet us. They keep us laughing at their antics. 

Mylita


----------



## spirite

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear about your lung disease. It's great that you have two kitties to help you to make the house less empty - and they're in the ahhhhhh! too cute! category.


----------



## kittyglitter

Oh your babies are beautiful!I bet you are making them just as happy as they are making you!:heart


----------



## yingying

9 weeks is awefully young for the kitten to leave their mom. I hope it's not a normal practice your kitten's breeder does. 

Wish you and your kitten all the best! :luv


----------



## Leazie

I'm sorry you had to rehome your birds. I am glad that you have the babies to help you.


----------



## Mylita

Thank you, my babies are a huge joy and too funny. They really are therapy cats for me!

'My breeder' would totally fail the thread in breeding about what a good breeder is. If I'd read the thread first, I might not have bought them from her. 

I agree, 9 weeks is too early and most breeders don't sell untill 12 - 16 weeks. I was very surprised to find this breeder even had babies available given the time of year. When I sent an email enquiring about them, I was expecting to be told that they wouldn't be ready for another month. I was shocked when she responded that Katerina would be ready in just a week. I wasn't ready for her, I still had surgery and remodeling of the room the birds had been in to finish. I managed to put her off for a week and a half. She was quite insistent that I pick her up within that time. But I really wanted a blue british shorthair kitten. I also decided I wanted a little male to go with her. She showed me Ivan and it was love at first sight. So I got the two of them.

Looking back, there were a fair number of red flags. The vet visit the day following bringing them home, didn't go as well as I'd expected. Katerina got a clean bill of health. But, Ivan did not. Ivan had very dirty ears and an ear infection. The vet also found a very, very faint heart murmur that she thinks will go away. She said it was so faint, at first she wasn't even sure if she was hearing it and I shouldn't be overly worried by it. 

I wrote the breeder about the ears and she claimed that she had cleaned his ears the same day we brought him home and that she had never had an ear infection in her 8 years as a cattery. The breeder also said she didn't believe the vet about there being an infection and would have treated the ears with boric acid. But I saw his ears at the vet and no way could that be even true. They were very 'dirty' and crusty, could not have accumulated that much debris over night. We are treating him for the infection.

Things seem to be working out pretty well though. So, I'm glad that I got them, but I would never want her to get them back for any reason. I will spoil them and provide whatever care they ever need. They are beautiful and very prescious to me.

Mylita


----------



## NebraskaCat

People who read this will be more cognizant of the types of breeders they choose. So thank you for that.

More importantly, enjoy your new kitties! They are adorable.

My guess is that you'll have some people mistake them for Russian Blues, based solely on their names.


----------



## grrawritsjordi

NebraskaCat said:


> My guess is that you'll have some people mistake them for Russian Blues, based solely on their names.


I agree. I actually looked up pictures of the two because I couldn't remember what a Blue British Short hair looked like as an adult and there were pictures of Russian Blues (Zigs looks just like a russian blue, although she is definitely mixed) and when I looked up Russian Blues, there were pictures of British blues.

Such cute kittens!!


----------



## Pushkabounce

Oh...My...Gosh! They are so cute!!!


----------



## yingying

> People who read this will be more cognizant of the types of breeders they choose. So thank you for that.
> 
> More importantly, enjoy your new kitties! They are adorable.


Totally agree with this! Thank you Mylita for the reply, and enjoy your adorable bundles! :luv



> My guess is that you'll have some people mistake them for Russian Blues, based solely on their names.


If I remember correctly, British Shorthair was named British Blue many years ago, when only blue color was accepted. Now there are a lot more color varieties and name also changed too, but blue is still a dominate color in BSH. However, I wouldn't say blue BSH are easily confused with Russian Blues, as their head and body types are soooo different. Actually it's quite easy to tell if a cat is truely a BSH, or just a blue DSH, whereas (at least for me) I don't have that confidence in distinguishing a true RB with a blue, green-eyed DSH based solely on photos.

PS: I *think* in some registries, Russian Blue is now named as Russian Shorthair. Similar to BSH, more colors are accepted for RSH now


----------



## 3gatos

*takes a deep breath* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHH!

*breathes in*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Those kittens are too cute!


----------



## Mylita

*Naming sounds russian*

Initially, I was looking for a nonallergenic cat, which led to russian blues, but there were no active breeders in this area. Another website led me through choosing a cat based on temperment characteristics, which led to british shorthairs who also come in blue. 

The names came because I won the debate over one kitten or two. So, Ron got the naming rights. The little girl became Katerina, aka Katherine the Great, Empress of Russia. The little boy became Ivan, aka Ivan the Terrible, Emperor of Russia. I know, causes confusion. LOL

Thanks 3gatos, I think they are just the cutest kitties ever! But I may be prejudiced.

Mylita


----------



## Susan

They're adorable...and I love their names!


----------



## Alex Harris

I was wondering when you would share pictures.They are both so cute!


----------



## grrawritsjordi

Mylita said:


> The names came because I won the debate over one kitten or two. So, Ron got the naming rights. The little girl became Katerina, aka Katherine the Great, Empress of Russia. The little boy became Ivan, aka Ivan the Terrible, Emperor of Russia. I know, causes confusion. LOL


Well, I think the names are super cute, even if they do add confusion. Perfect names for the perfect little kittens.


----------



## Mylita

Thanks Susan, gharrissc and grrawritsjordi! I think they are both so cute, so unique, I love their little faces! They've got some nicknames already, Little Girl, Little Boy/Fuzznuts, cause he has the perfect little fuzz nuts. My hubby thinks I'm silly, but :angel:cool ;-) :lol:

Mylita


----------



## Fran

Congratulations on your little bundles of joy! Brits are such characters (...ask me how I know...  ). Also, hope you are soon back to very good health!

Fran


----------



## Mylita

Thanks Fran, I see your brits. Or is it just one? Look like adults? I'd love to hear about them! What do I have to look forward to? Do you miss their kittenish ways?

Mine are a constant entertainment and Ivan is a total love machine, wants lots of petting. Katerina is a kitty on steroids, constant go go go. Even when she stops for petting, she can't resist playing and biting me, she just can't sit still unless she is fast asleep. LOL

I am recovering slowly but steadily, thanks. I am still waiting for the test results.

Mylita


----------



## Fran

That's three photos of our Gracie - she's five. We've had her since she was fifteen weeks old. 

She's still quite playful and active, but we do go out of our way to keep her engaged with play sessions everyday. Your boy and girl will probably stay active their whole lives, since they have each other for company! We would love a second cat, but I am certain that Gracie would probably be the jealous type -too bad. 

Brits are not known to be lap cats, but you've probably noticed they are always close nearby. I have to say that Gracie does something new every few months. She slept by herself her whole first year, and then suddenly started sleeping on the bed with us every night. Now she will even occasionally climb into a lap for a nap . She still will not put up with anyone outside the family trying to pet her, though! She will whack anyone who tries with a paw, but never with her claws out.

She is also now allowed out on our enclosed deck, since the fall, and I must say it has done wonders for her spirits. We were conflicted about it, but were encouraged to work something out after we had an animal communicator come for a consult. Our deck has a railing all around and is about twelve feet off the ground, and so far she seems totally happy just watching birds below in the yard and rolling in the sun. By her choice she spends about an hour or two outside per day. If you can create a safe enclosed space for your kitties to spend some time outside they would love it. 

Enjoy your beautiful kitties and more pictures, please !

Fran


----------



## Mylita

Ivan likes to come up on my lap or next to me to get loved, Katerina does also, but she is always in play mode, so petting turns into play biting. I know that they aren't really lap cats in the long run. They do tend to follow me around, especially when I wish they wouldn't. Some rooms are off limits to them, but they are determined to get into them anyway. LOL

Mylita


----------



## Mylita

*New Pictures*

Here are two pictures from last night, one of Ivan and one of Katerina. :grin:

Mylita


----------



## Pursestan

Awwww. They are ADORABLE!


----------

